
European slaughter of Native Americans changed the climate, study says – CNN - xbmcuser
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/01/world/european-colonization-climate-change-trnd/index.html
======
masonic
Actual title: "European colonizers killed so many Native Americans that it
changed the global climate, researchers say". The distinction being that the
vast majority died of _disease_.

